# light clinchers



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

What light clincher TIRES do you put on your bike for short rides? (races or training)


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Wheels or tires? 

Wheels I use my Ligero Wheelworks handbuilts. 1276 grams for the pair. They are Crostini 3.1 rims, 24 front 28 rear laced with Sapim CXray spokes and nipples to Tune hubs both front and rear are laced two across.

For tires I'm currently on Panaracer Extreme Lights and find the ride and life to be very good for a sub 200 gram tire. I had previously used Vittoria Diamante Pro lights and while they rode well they were very prone to cuts.

BTW this is a daily ridden set up for me.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Not as light as Juan's set up but I ride Campy Hyperon Ultras (1350 grams) and Veloflex Black tires. This is my regular set up on one of my bikes. I'd have it on another but the wheels are a bit spendy. My other ride has Eurus (not a super light setup but reliable). I had a set of Dave Thomas's SpeedDreams which were Velocity rims laced to Tune hubs. They were in the mid 1300's and were nice, reliable wheels.


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

I really like the way the Diamante Pro Lights feel and roll, and 175gms is about as light as it gets for a clincher that survives any kind of road time. While the rubber did get nicked up pretty fast, nothing made it through the high tpi aramid casing. I blame the fast destruction (and by fast I mean ~1000 miles) of the rubber to the high pressure recommended. I think they would be just fine at 120 psi for much longer than they lasted at 150.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

what about kenda kaliente iron kloak?

also why diamante pro not open cx/ veloflex? (more fragile?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Schwalbe Ultremos, approximately 195g each. Ligero wheels, about 1370g for the set.


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

steel515 said:


> what about kenda kaliente iron kloak?
> 
> also why diamante pro not open cx/ veloflex? (more fragile?


I tried the Diamante Pro Lights simply because they came on my bike when I bought it new. The open cx are 65gm heavier, so really not comparable (but I've heard they ride great)

The Veloflex look like a great option with much higher thread count, lighter weight, and claimed decent flat protection. I might have to give those a try next. The downside there is that I don't see them in anything wider than 22 mm, and at close to 200 lbs I don't want a tire that narrow.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*same here*



oneslowmofo said:


> I ride Campy Hyperon Ultras (1350 grams) and Veloflex Black tires.


Same setup here, except I like the natural sidewalls.

How have you found the braking with the Hyperons? Mine seem to be very touchy.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I use the pads provided with the wheels and they work fine. No pulsing. No Squeeking. On the other hand, my Reynolds Stratus Clinchers (just sold) braking were not as good.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Conti 700x23 Supersonics w/race light tubes on American Classic Mag 300 wheelset w/Velocity plugs, Control Tech ti skewers, and IRD alloy ultra light cassette.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

what kind of spokes/your weight on your handbuilt wheels?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

steel515 said:


> what kind of spokes/your weight on your handbuilt wheels?


175lbs. 24 CX-Rays in front. 28 CX-Rays in the back.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

steel515 said:


> What light clincher tires do you put on your bike for short rides? (races or training)


 edited


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Rolf Elan Aero (1300g). Vittoria Dia. Pro lites (175g) w/ latex tubes(65g).There are lighter tubes but latex improves ride quality. I ride tubulars for everyday. I use clinchers for long rides in the Mountians.


----------

